# dell multimedia audio controller driver



## rebekasamantha (Jul 12, 2011)

Please anybody that can help me to get dell multimedia audio controller driver for my dell latitude c840.


----------



## robertsmith123 (Jul 12, 2011)

If it happens that you have no sound on your PC and you see that yellow thing next to your*multimedia audio controller driver*settings, then the first thing you should do is to uninstall anything that you???ve installed lately that might be related to your sound drivers. Another thing ??? check whether this problem started after an automatic Windows update, if so, revert your latest Windows update and see which changes were related to your sound driver and disable them, then update your Windows again.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

rebekasamantha said:


> Please anybody that can help me to get dell multimedia audio controller driver for my dell latitude c840.


Here is the support site for the *Dell Latitude C840* laptop.

Since you didn't mention a Windows version, I'm assuming that you're using Windows XP in it.

The only audio driver available for that laptop is here and is for a *Crystal CS4205* audio device.

Here is a much newer driver version for that audio device. 
Download and save it in an empty folder, then extract its contents into that folder, then double-click the "setup.exe" file to install it.

Let's make sure first that the audio device is the same one and isn't a different one.
Go into the Device Manager and see what's listed in the "Sound Video And Game Controllers" heading.

----------------------------------------------------------------


----------

